# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Bác nào dùng Solidworks thì mời các bác bản Solidworks 2015

## hardfarmer

Bác nào dùng Solidworks thì mời các bác bản Solidworks 2015, chả biết đã mới nhất chưa, bản này 64bit:
http://microtechvn.net/index.php/h-t...-2015-download

----------


## Tien Manh

> Bác nào dùng Solidworks thì mời các bác bản Solidworks 2015, chả biết đã mới nhất chưa, bản này 64bit:
> http://microtechvn.net/index.php/h-t...-2015-download


Em đang dùng NX, muốn chuyển sang Solid vì NX CAM hơi chuối. Solid có hỗ trợ CAM luôn không a Phương, hay phải cài thêm Solid CAM

----------


## hardfarmer

> Em đang dùng NX, muốn chuyển sang Solid vì NX CAM hơi chuối. Solid có hỗ trợ CAM luôn không a Phương, hay phải cài thêm Solid CAM


Phải cài Solidcam cho nó, hoặc em cài Mastercam for Solidworks. Nhưng CAM của NX là chuẩn nhất rồi còn gì.

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## Tien Manh

> Phải cài Solidcam cho nó, hoặc em cài Mastercam for Solidworks. Nhưng CAM của NX là chuẩn nhất rồi còn gì.


A xuất cam như nào trong NX ạ. Em dùng NX8. Dùng mấy postprocess chuẩn của nó hay bị lỗi, đặc biệt khi có hình tròn.

----------


## hardfarmer

> A xuất cam như nào trong NX ạ. Em dùng NX8. Dùng mấy postprocess chuẩn của nó hay bị lỗi, đặc biệt khi có hình tròn.


Chắc là em chọn sai bộ Post, anh làm chưa bao giờ gặp lỗi. E thử làm một chương trình rất nhỏ, rồi post thử, đọc code và phân tích xem sai ở đau.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Chắc là em chọn sai bộ Post, anh làm chưa bao giờ gặp lỗi. E thử làm một chương trình rất nhỏ, rồi post thử, đọc code và phân tích xem sai ở đau.


Em tạo đường tròn, thì nó ra GCode có I và J. Theo em hiểu đây là tâm và đường kính đường tròn. Không biết MACH3 có chạy được không. Còn thằng Planet CNC nó ko hiểu I và J. Vẫn hiển thị được đường dao trên phần mềm. Nhưng khi chạy thì chịu. Đây là em dùng bộ Postprocess 3 axis

Khi dùng 5 axis thì ko có I với J nữa. Nhưng nó ra thêm mấy thứ linh tinh. Nên phải sửa tay và sửa lại postprocess. Có cách nào để nó ko ra I với J mà thay bằng X Y bình thường không anh nhỉ?



%
N0010 G40 G17 G90 G70
N0020 G91 G28 Z0.0
:0030 T00 M06
N0040 G0 G90 X3.7076 Y3.0356 S0 M03
N0050 G43 Z.5512 H00
N0060 Z.2559
N0070 G1 Z.1378 F47.2 M08
N0080 X3.7869
N0090 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0100 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0110 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0120 G1 X3.7076
N0130 Z.2559
N0140 G0 Z.5512
N0150 Y3.0356
N0160 Z.2362
N0170 G1 Z.1181
N0180 X3.7869
N0190 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0200 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0210 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0220 G1 X3.7076
N0230 Z.2362
N0240 G0 Z.5512
N0250 Y3.0356
N0260 Z.2165
N0270 G1 Z.0984
N0280 X3.7869
N0290 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0300 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0310 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0320 G1 X3.7076
N0330 Z.2165
N0340 G0 Z.5512
N0350 Y3.0356
N0360 Z.1969
N0370 G1 Z.0787
N0380 X3.7869
N0390 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0400 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0410 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0420 G1 X3.7076
N0430 Z.1969
N0440 G0 Z.5512
N0450 Y3.0356
N0460 Z.1772
N0470 G1 Z.0591
N0480 X3.7869
N0490 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0500 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0510 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0520 G1 X3.7076
N0530 Z.1772
N0540 G0 Z.5512
N0550 Y3.0356
N0560 Z.1575
N0570 G1 Z.0394
N0580 X3.7869
N0590 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0600 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0610 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0620 G1 X3.7076
N0630 Z.1575
N0640 G0 Z.5512
N0650 Y3.0356
N0660 Z.1378
N0670 G1 Z.0197
N0680 X3.7869
N0690 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0700 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0710 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0720 G1 X3.7076
N0730 Z.1378
N0740 G0 Z.5512
N0750 Y3.0356
N0760 Z.1181
N0770 G1 Z0.0
N0780 X3.7869
N0790 G3 X3.8263 Y3.0749 I0.0 J.0394
N0800 I-1.5306 J0.0
N0810 X3.7869 Y3.1143 I-.0394 J0.0
N0820 G1 X3.7076
N0830 Z.1181
N0840 G0 Z.5512
N0850 M02
%

----------


## CKD

IJ là tọa độ tâm cung tròn.
Do IJ cũng phải được xác định là ABS hay INC nên nó phát sinh lỗi khi vào Mach3. Nếu lỗi thì vào Mach3 chỉnh lại chế độ sử dụng IJ là ABS hay INC là Ok ngay.

IJ không thể chuyển thành XY được bác.. vì nó là tọa độ tâm cung, chuyển thành XY thì sai quy tắc/định nghĩa của G-Code, muốn thì chỉ có thể đổi IJ thành R thôi. Việc sửa post chuẩn đã xuất G-Code từ IJ qua R hơi phức tạp.

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## hardfarmer

> Em tạo đường tròn, thì nó ra GCode có I và J. Theo em hiểu đây là tâm và đường kính đường tròn. Không biết MACH3 có chạy được không. Còn thằng Planet CNC nó ko hiểu I và J. Vẫn hiển thị được đường dao trên phần mềm. Nhưng khi chạy thì chịu. Đây là em dùng bộ Postprocess 3 axis
> 
> Khi dùng 5 axis thì ko có I với J nữa. Nhưng nó ra thêm mấy thứ linh tinh. Nên phải sửa tay và sửa lại postprocess. Có cách nào để nó ko ra I với J mà thay bằng X Y bình thường không anh nhỉ?
> 
> 
> 
> %
> N0010 G40 G17 G90 G70
> N0020 G91 G28 Z0.0
> ...


Xóa cái dấu % và dòng :0030 T00 M06 đi. Mach3 chạy OK. Chạy theo ABS hay Inc thì đã được định nghĩa bằng G90 hay G91 rồi, cứ mở Mach3 lên và thử để biết.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Xóa cái dấu % và dòng :0030 T00 M06 đi. Mach3 chạy OK. Chạy theo ABS hay Inc thì đã được định nghĩa bằng G90 hay G91 rồi, cứ mở Mach3 lên và thử để biết.


Vậy chắc thằng Planet bị lỗi rồi. Chạy giả lập vẫn đúng. Lúc chạy thì có I với J là nó cho qua luôn ko chạy gì hết  :Big Grin: .

Em muốn hỏi anh 1 cái nữa là em tạo 1 cái PLANAR_PROFILE như anh. Chọn đường cắt là 3 đường tròn. Thì nó thành 1 thứ kinh dị như này. Chọn 1 đường thì OK.

----------


## hardfarmer

> Vậy chắc thằng Planet bị lỗi rồi. Chạy giả lập vẫn đúng. Lúc chạy thì có I với J là nó cho qua luôn ko chạy gì hết .
> 
> Em muốn hỏi anh 1 cái nữa là em tạo 1 cái PLANAR_PROFILE như anh. Chọn đường cắt là 3 đường tròn. Thì nó thành 1 thứ kinh dị như này. Chọn 1 đường thì OK.


Chọn xong một đường phải click vào next boundary, không phải click một phát cả 3 đường.

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## Tien Manh

> Chọn xong một đường phải click vào next boundary, không phải click một phát cả 3 đường.


Ngon quá, thank anh nhiều nhé. Thế mà cứ loay hoay mãi. Đúng là tự mò -_-

----------

